# dar coces contra el aguijón



## workman

Esta frase aparece en la Biblia: _dura cosa te es *dar coces contra el aguijón.*_ 

Creo que es una metáfora (utilizando el vocabulario del coser) que quiere decir que es difícil nadar en contra del corriente.  

Sin embargo,  ¿Hay una forma más común/coloquial para comunicar la misma idea?  

Gracias.


----------



## secondchances???

Este COCES es de COZ ... patadas.. si me das el versiculo completo 
podría ayudarte.

No es del verbo coser.. o cocer de  cocinar.. mucho cuidado.
Espero haber aclarado un poco tus dudas-


----------



## martinsol

Si bien no conozco bien la frase, lo que puedo agregar es que en este caso "coces" no es del verbo "coser", sino que es el plural del sustantivo "coz" que significa "patada".
Quienes normalemente dan "coces"  son los caballos.
Espero te sea de alguna utilidad mi comentario
Suerte!


----------



## workman

secondchances??? said:


> Este COCES es de COZ ... patadas.. si me das el versiculo completo
> podría ayudarte.
> 
> -



El versiculo completo es lo siguiente:

_Cayendo en tierra, oyó una voz que le decía: Saulo, Saulo, ¿por qué me persigues?     El dijo: ¿Quién eres, Señor? Y le dijo: Yo soy Jesús, a quien tú persigues; dura cosa te es dar coces contra el aguijón_

Espero que me puedas ayudar con una frase más moderna....

¡Gracias!


----------



## Zergling

The bees, wasp or a horsefly can sting a horse, but the horse can´t kick any of them... The horse can´t win against a horsefly.

Saludos.


----------



## workman

workman said:


> El versiculo completo es lo siguiente:
> 
> _Cayendo en tierra, oyó una voz que le decía: Saulo, Saulo, ¿por qué me persigues?     El dijo: ¿Quién eres, Señor? Y le dijo: Yo soy Jesús, a quien tú persigues; dura cosa te es dar coces contra el aguijón_
> 
> Espero que me puedas ayudar con una frase más moderna....
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Lo siento pero debo ser más específico:  estoy buscando una frase más moderna _en español _ para comunicar la misma idea.  Un dicho, digamos.


----------



## JKL2008

¿Dar coces contra un aguijón = Matar moscas a cañonazos?

No sé si exactamente es el mismo concepto, más bien el primero se refiere a lo inútil de no tomar medidas apropiadas, y lo segundo a tomar medidas exageradas contra algo.


----------



## adaycalledzero

No tiene nada que ver con batallas entre abejas y caballos. Encontre esto en internet:

Dura cosa te es *dar coces contra el aguijón*, o resistirme...
es un refrán que se toma de los animales que tienen aguijones, espuelas, que dan coces contra las espuelas, y se lastiman más al hacerlo (traducción literal de John Gill, D.D., _An Exposition of the New Testament, _The Baptist Standard Bearer, impreso en 1989, tomo II, p. 224).   



Mi versión: La Biblia suele estar mal traducida a veces. Yo diría "espuela" en vez de "aguijón".


----------



## secondchances???

Falling down in land, ithe, heard a voice that was saying to him: Saulo, Saulo, why do you chase me? He said: who you are, Lord? And he said to him : I am Jesus, whom you chase; It is hard thing to give kicks against the sting... 
Espero estar por ahí...Aunque no diste ni el libro ni el versiculo


----------



## secondchances???

Lo encontré en Hechos.
In this case the "sting" is Jesus , himself...


----------



## borgonyon

Encontré esto acerca de este tema:





> A modern equivalent might be the proverb "out of the frying pan into the fire". The lesson is similar. When we try to avoid a minor irritation, we must be careful not to find ourselves in even deeper trouble. This may also be somewhat related to the thought expressed in the words of one of our hymns which says: "Our cross and trials do but press, the heavier for our bitterness".


Lo que en español podríamos decir: De Guatemala a guatepeor . . .


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

borgonyon said:


> Encontré esto acerca de este tema:
> Lo que en español podríamos decir: De Guatemala a guatepeor . . .


 
Dale con la frasecita...

En este contexto me parece que no tiene relación. La frasesucha esa quiere decir "del sartén a las llamas". Lo de las "coces al aguijón" tiene un significado distinto, que es el de resistirse inútilmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Spearwielder Peaceman

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Dale con la frasecita...
> 
> En este contexto me parece que no tiene relación. La frasesucha esa quiere decir "del sartén a las llamas". Lo de las "coces al aguijón" tiene un significado distinto, que es el de resistirse inútilmente.
> 
> Saludos.



De acuerdo, y no sólo inútilmente, sino lastimándose más.

El inglés de la versión "rey Jacobo" (King James) es bastante bien conocido, aunque yo lo tenga que buscar.  (Pues soy judío.)

And he fell to the earth, and heard a voice saying unto him, Saul, Saul, why persecutest thou me?  And he said, Who art thou, Lord? And the Lord said, I am Jesus whom thou persecutest: it is hard for thee to kick against the pricks.

Como estudiante de español, les agradeceré me corrijan las equivocaciones.


----------



## fredmd

This specific passage is from Acts 9:5-6 but does not appear in all translations, but is repeated in Acts 26:14

*Acts 9:5 (Amplified Bible)*

   5And Saul said, Who are You, Lord? And He said, I am Jesus, Whom you are persecuting. [a]It is dangerous and it will turn out badly for you to keep kicking against the goad [to offer vain and perilous resistance].

*Footnotes:*

Acts 9:5 Many manuscripts do not contain this portion of verse 5 and the first part of verse 6.
Reina-Vallera 1995 dice eso:
_Dar coces contra el aguijón:_ expresión proverbial de la época, basada en la imagen de un buey que da patadas contra la misma aguijada con que el boyero lo estimula.


A modern translation gives:
"It's foolish to fight against me!"


----------



## taterbug84

I know it's late for this thread but maybe this can shed some light on the subject.  The English rendering is "it is hard for you to kick against the goad", where goad is the long pokey ended stick that people would use to prick an animal to make it go where they wanted it to go.  It's not a pleasant instrument.  In English, we even have the verb, "to goad", meaning to persuade someone to do something by unpleasant means (sharp words or insinuations, generally). WordReference gives the translation for "goad" as "vara".

Hope it helps someone.


----------



## eli-chi

Hace un tiempo atrás estuve buscando como entender esa expresión.  Luego de mucho andar, finalmente encontré esto:
 
The Christadelphian Advocate - Question Box: "*Kicking against* the 
When a stubborn ox attempted to *kick* back *against the goads* (pricks), he would actually wound himself. The proverb was often used to teach the lesson that it is foolish to rebel *against* a powerful authority. Any attempt to do so would result in much greater difficulties.

Desconozco si hay algún refrán o proverbio en español que enseñe lo mismo.


----------



## beauty creation

Esta figura de lenguaje fue tomada de la costumbre de los países orientales: el boyero lleva en la mano una garrocha terminada en aguda punta de hierro, de la cual se sirve para hacer andar al animal, para hacerlo pararse, cambiar de dirección, etc.; si el buey es rebelde, da coces contra la garrocha, lastimán­dose y enfureciéndose con las heridas que recibe.


----------



## stretch

From www.biblegateway.com:

*"¿Qué sacas con darte cabezazos contra la pared?"*

This is the Nueva Versión Internacional, an updated, more modern-language version of the verse you refer to.


----------



## ajhadames

Quizás no se use con frecuencia, y en algunos casos-como lo es el de este- los refranes necesitan explicarse; pero el dicho, en si, es excelente, internacional, y coloquial; por lo tanto me pregunto ¿por qué dar coces..? Why kick the prick?


----------



## eli-chi

stretch said:


> From www.biblegateway.com:
> 
> *"¿Qué sacas con darte cabezazos contra la pared?"*
> 
> This is the Nueva Versión Internacional, an updated, more modern-language version of the verse you refer to.


El problema con modernizar el lenguaje es que, en ocasiones, hay cosas que pierden su sentido original.  La idea ahí era comunicar esto:
The proverb was often used to teach the lesson that it is foolish to rebel *against* a powerful authority. Any attempt to do so would result in much greater difficulties.

Por otro lado, no encontré eso en Hechos 9:5 de la NVI, stretch.  Sólo dice esto:
5 —¿Quién eres, Señor? —preguntó.    —Yo soy Jesús, a quien tú persigues —le contestó la voz—.   
Ni tampoco en el 22:8, donde se relata el mismo suceso.  Dice:
8 "¿Quién eres, Señor?" , pregunté. "Yo soy Jesús de Nazaret, a quien tú persigues" , me contestó él.

Como nota al margen quisiera agregar lo siguiente:
Hay versiones modernas que son traducciones de manuscritos anteriores encontrados mucho después de que las primeras versiones fueron impresas.  
Todo indica que había algunos comentarios agregados a los textos originales, que fueron tomados como parte de las Escrituras y aparecían como parte del texto en las antiguas versiones. 
Entiendo que la tanto la NVI como la NIV (su correspondiente en inglés) son versiones en las que se usaron los últimos manuscritos encontrados.  Por lo que no me extraña que no aparezca el texto en cuestión.


----------



## Brucio

Quizás la dificultad viene porque este dicho es una traducción literal de un modismo griego; por eso muchas versiones modernas lo cambian por otro modismo.

In English, you could say, "You are only hurting yourself."

En español, "Te haces daño a ti mismo."


----------



## eli-chi

Brucio said:


> Quizás la dificultad viene porque este dicho es una traducción literal de un modismo griego; por eso muchas versiones modernas lo cambian por otro modismo.
> 
> In English, you could say, "You are only hurting yourself."
> 
> En español, "Te haces daño a ti mismo."


Que viene a ser lo mismo que "dar cabezazos contra la pared".  Esto, a mi juicio, es sólo parte de lo que expresa el proverbio.


----------



## stretch

eli-chi said:


> El problema con modernizar el lenguaje es que, en ocasiones, hay cosas que pierden su sentido original.  La idea ahí era comunicar esto:
> The proverb was often used to teach the lesson that it is foolish to rebel *against* a powerful authority. Any attempt to do so would result in much greater difficulties.
> 
> Por otro lado, no encontré eso en Hechos 9:5 de la NVI, stretch.  Sólo dice esto:
> 5 —¿Quién eres, Señor? —preguntó.    —Yo soy Jesús, a quien tú persigues —le contestó la voz—.
> Ni tampoco en el 22:8, donde se relata el mismo suceso.  Dice:
> 8 "¿Quién eres, Señor?" , pregunté. "Yo soy Jesús de Nazaret, a quien tú persigues" , me contestó él.
> 
> Como nota al margen quisiera agregar lo siguiente:
> Hay versiones modernas que son traducciones de manuscritos anteriores encontrados mucho después de que las primeras versiones fueron impresas.
> Todo indica que había algunos comentarios agregados a los textos originales, que fueron tomados como parte de las Escrituras y aparecían como parte del texto en las antiguas versiones.
> Entiendo que la tanto la NVI como la NIV (su correspondiente en inglés) son versiones en las que se usaron los últimos manuscritos encontrados.  Por lo que no me extraña que no aparezca el texto en cuestión.



Hi Chi.  You are mistaken in implying that the text I cited was not found in the NVI.

*Hechos 26:14 (Nueva Versión Internacional)

14 Todos caímos al suelo, y yo oí una voz que me decía en arameo:[a] "Saulo, Saulo, ¿por qué me persigues? ¿Qué sacas con darte cabezazos contra la pared?" 

This was the verse in the NVI that contained the text I quoted.  You should have researched a little more.  Though it is not in the verses you mentioned, it is in 26:14, as mentioned above, and as far as I can tell, the phrase itself is the item in question, not a particular verse.*


----------



## eli-chi

stretch said:


> Hi Chi.  You are mistaken in implying that the text I cited was not found in the NVI.
> 
> *Hechos 26:14 (Nueva Versión Internacional)
> 
> 14 Todos caímos al suelo, y yo oí una voz que me decía en arameo:[a] "Saulo, Saulo, ¿por qué me persigues? ¿Qué sacas con darte cabezazos contra la pared?"
> This was the verse in the NVI that contained the text I quoted.  You should have researched a little more.  Though it is not in the verses you mentioned, it is in 26:14, as mentioned above, and as far as I can tell, the phrase itself is the item in question, not a particular verse.*


*
Tienes razón, stretch.  Lo siento. Debí haber seguido buscando y/o haber sido más cuidadosa al expresarme.  Te pido disculpas.
Mantengo mi opinión de que no es lo mismo (no transmite la misma idea) "dar(se) de cabezazos contra la pared" que "dar (de) coces (=puntapiés, o "patadas" en el caso de una persona) contra el aguijón (=quien tiene el control, o la autoridad)".
En las versiones más antiguas ese dicho aparece en el 9:5 también.  En la NIV, así como también en la NASB, aparece sólo en el 26:14, pero no fue modificado:
14We all fell to the ground, and I heard a voice saying to me in Aramaic,[a] 'Saul, Saul, why do you persecute me? It is hard for you to kick against the goads.'  *


----------



## stretch

eli-chi said:


> Tienes razón, stretch.  Lo siento. Debí haber seguido buscando y/o haber sido más cuidadosa al expresarme.  Te pido disculpas.
> Mantengo mi opinión de que no es lo mismo (no transmite la misma idea) "dar(se) de cabezazos contra la pared" que "dar (de) coces (=puntapiés, o "patadas" en el caso de una persona) contra el aguijón (=quien tiene el control, o la autoridad)".
> En las versiones más antiguas ese dicho aparece en el 9:5 también.  En la NIV, así como también en la NASB, aparece sólo en el 26:14, pero no fue modificado:
> 14We all fell to the ground, and I heard a voice saying to me in Aramaic,[a] 'Saul, Saul, why do you persecute me? *It is hard for you to kick against the goads.'  *



To understand the original English expression is essential to rendering a good translation.  Though the two expressions you mentioned are not exact equivalents, the problem might not be that the new version somehow perverted the old version, but that the new version more accurately translated the original Greek text (I propose the latter as a plausible conclusion).  Here are two sources that cite a rather different meaning to the English expression than the meaning you have clung to:

From the Free Dictionary, which quotes from Collins Dictionary:
*"kick against the pricks - to hurt oneself by struggling against something in vain"*

From Encyclopedia.com, which quotes from the Oxford Dictionary of Phrase and Fable:
*"pricks, kick against the - hurt oneself by persisting in useless resistance or protest; with biblical allusion to Acts 9:5, ‘It is hard for thee to kick against the pricks.’"*

I think these two are _very _much like the NVI version, with the imagery of hitting one's head against the wall being quite appropriate.

Saludos.


----------



## eli-chi

stretch said:


> From the Free Dictionary, which quotes from Collins Dictionary:
> *"kick against the pricks - to hurt oneself by struggling against something in vain"*
> 
> From Encyclopedia.com, which quotes from the Oxford Dictionary of Phrase and Fable:
> *"pricks, kick against the - hurt oneself by persisting in useless resistance or protest; with biblical allusion to Acts 9:5, ‘It is hard for thee to kick against the pricks.’"*
> 
> I think these two are _very _much like the NVI version, with the imagery of hitting one's head against the wall being quite appropriate.
> 
> Saludos.


Veo que el dicho original tiene una doble connotación en inglés.  Puede que sea así también en español.
Correspondo a tus saludos.


----------



## enpero

coces dicen que es dar patadas de (coz) deacuerdo a los otros post, no estoy seguro!! pero .aguijon si lo se--->=Este termino traduce distintas palabras hebreas: asi por ejemplo, EL BASTON puntiagudo que utilizan los labradores de la tierra para excitar a los bueyes en la labranza. (dura cosa es dar coces contra el aguijon)=indica la vana resintencia del hombre a la gracia divina cuando Dios le llama..hechos 9:5 . ahora inmajinemonos una persona en el suelo boca arriba siendo azotada con un latigo= daria coces (patadas) al aguijon=la bara que se usa para los bueyes para que obedescan o latigo.....


----------



## enpero

Los agricultores en los tiempos biblicos usaban aguijones, un aguijon comun era una rama larga de 24 metros de roble u otra madera fuerte a la cual se le quitaba la corteza. en la punta se usaba un clavo afilado para aguijonear al buey capaz de causarle mucho dolor y dano. de alli que en el tiempo de Pablo este proverbio se empleara para describir la futilidad de resistirse a la autoridad o poder superior.
Las personas que se resiten a la autoridad de Dios, sea directa, com lo hizo Pablo, o indirectamente a su autoridad delegada, se hallaran a si mismas dando COCES CONTRA EL AGUIJON en las manos de Dios. ...... este es el segundo post que pongo sobre este tema de (coces y aguijon) espero que les sirva la info la tome de un diccionario y precisamente de un libro que estoy leendo


----------



## Pedro from Peru

Hola!

Por si alguno está interesado en el significado original de esa frase, he aquí:

"Aguijón", era el nombre con el que a veces se llamaba a una barra de madera grande con un punzón o parte afilada al final, que se usaba para arrear a los caballos o bueyes cuando se les usaba para arar la tierra.

"Coz" (pl. Coces) significa patada, sobre todo las que dan los caballos, burros y otros animales similares.

Dar coces contra el aguijón literalmente se refiere a la actitud testaruda de los caballos que tienen poco tiempo de ser usados para arar la tierra, a veces reaccionan, por instinto, dando coces o patadas hacia atrás, cada vez que el campesino los hinca con el aguijón y a veces rehusarse a avanzar a la velocidad y/o con la fuerza requerida. Lógicamente lo único que logran es recibir más golpecitos de aguijón por parte del campesino.

Con el tiempo pues, esta frase se convirtió en un simil, comparando el significado original, con el significado proverbial que tiene ahora. "Dar coces contra el aguijón" es oponerse o resistirse a una fuerza superior sin razón ni posibilidad de vencer, sino más bien, de perder.

Espero haber ayudado.

Pedro


----------



## secondchances???

No pensé que después de tanto tiempo mi trato siga dando sus frutos fue un buen comentario , paisano siga asi aportando ideas ala Comunidad 
Saludos desde Maracaibo de un chalaco de pura sepa.


----------



## audi7

Hola hermano, yo estaba en la misma situación y encontre esta explicación esta muy completa, espero te sirva y que Dios te bendiga! 

puedes checar el texto completo aquí: seminarioabierto.com/historiant15.htm

*Dando coces contra el aguijón*
Al verlo partir para un viaje que debía ser tan importante, es muy natural que nos preguntemos: ¿Cuál era el estado de su mente? Tenía inclinaciones nobles y corazón tierno; pero la obra en que estaba comprometido puede suponerse que sólo podría con­geniar con hombres de los más brutales sentimientos. Entonces, ¿no había sentido algún remordimiento? Aparentemente no. Se nos dice que, al andar por ciudades extranjeras en persecución de sus víctimas, se sentía excesivamente airado contra ellas; y cuando se dirigía a Damasco todavía respiraba amenazas y deseos de matanza. Estaba a cubierto de la duda por medio de su reverencia hacia los objetos que corrían peligro con la herejía; y si tenía que actuar contra sus sentimientos naturales y ultrajarlos con la sangrienta misión, ¿no era su mérito tanto mayor?
Pero en su viaje la duda por fin asaltó su mente. Era un viaje muy largo, de más de 180 millas, y con los medios lentos y cansados de locomoción que entonces se usaban, tardan cuando menos seis días en reali­zarlo. Una parte considerable de este tiempo temía que ocuparla en atravesar un desierto donde nada había que distrajera su mente y alterara su reflexión. La duda, pues, se levantó en esta inacción involuntaria. ¿Qué otra cosa puede significar la palabra con la que el Señor le saludó: "Dura cosa te es dar coces contra el aguijón"? Esta figura de lenguaje fue tomada de la costumbre de los países orientales: el boyero lleva en la mano una garrocha terminada en aguda punta de hierro, de la cual se sirve para hacer andar al animal, para hacerlo pararse, cambiar de dirección, etc.; si el buey es rebelde, da coces contra la garrocha, lastimán­dose y enfureciéndose con las heridas que recibe. Este es el vivo retrato de un hombre herido y atormentado por los remordimientos de su conciencia. Había algo en él que se rebelaba contra la corriente de la humanidad, en la que su barquilla iba flotando, y le sugería que estaba peleando contra Dios.
No es difícil concebir de donde se levantaron estas dudas. El era discípulo de Gamaliel el abogado de la humanidad y de la tolerancia, y quien había aconseja­do al concilio que dejasen a los cristianos. El mismo era demasiado joven todavía para haber endurecido y acostumbrado su corazón a todo lo desagradable de obra tan horrible. Por muy grande que fuera su celo religioso, la naturaleza no pedía menos que hablar por fin. Pero probablemente sus remordimientos se despertaron con especialidad a causa de la conducta de los cristianos. Él había oído la noble defensa de Esteban, y había visto brillar su rostro como el de un ángel, en la Cámara del Consejo. Le había visto arrodillarse en el campo de la ejecución, y orar por sus asesinos. Sin duda en el curso de sus persecuciones había sido testigo de otras escenas parecidas. ¿Parecían estas gentes enemigas de Dios? Habiendo penetrado en sus hogares para llevarlos a la cárcel, adquirió algunas ideas acerca de la vida social de los cristianos. Estas escenas de pureza y amor ¿podrían ser el producto del poder de las tinieblas? Aquella serenidad con que sus víctimas iban al encuentro de su destino cruel ¿no parecía la misma paz por la que él había en vano suspirado? Los argumentos de los cristianos también deben haber ha­blado a una mente como la suya. El había oído a Esteban probar por las Escrituras que era necesario que el Mesías sufriese; y el tenor general de la apologética de los primitivos cristianos demuestra que en su prueba deben haber apelado a pasajes como el 53 de Isaías, donde se predice una carrera al Mesías admirablemente parecida a la de Jesús de Nazaret. El había oído de los labios' cristianos incidentes de la vida de Cristo que representaban un personaje muy diferente del que mos­traban los retratos bosquejados por sus informadores fariseos; y las palabras que los cristianos citaban de su Maestro no sonaban como el lenguaje del fanático, como creía a Jesús.


----------



## Ricardo7927

En el mundo antiguo, un “aguijón” era un palo puntiagudo o picana que se usaba para espolear a los bueyes cuando se resistían a arar. Saulo había resistido los espoleos de Dios por un tiempo, pero finalmente, de camino a Damasco, mediante un encuentro milagroso con el Jesús resucitado, Saulo decidió no luchar más.


----------

